# The age of 25 is a defining moment in life for the vast majority



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The age of 25 is a defining moment in life for the vast majority
I've realized this as I've gotten older and I think overall 25 is the age where a lot of things can either be on the rise or people can completely fall off. Generally this isn't talking about athletes or other professions where the career span is much shorter and people peak much earlier (even as athletes a good portion come into their prime between 25-28).



The people who succeed

-Realize that at least 1/3 and at best 1/4 of their life has gone by
-Make a diligent plan on how to take advantage of their last 5 years of their 20s. Most people don't accomplish shi-t within one year; planned properly, one can accomplish in 3 months what the vast majority accomplish in 1 year. 
-Put plans into motion to consistently not only meet "quarterly" life goals but to exceed them, tracking their progress weekly and monthly
-Adhere to a daily schedule; it's a badly kept secret that the highest achievers wake up roughly 3 hours before work officially begins
-There is no "I can't"; it's simply a matter of how and when
-Put themselves in situations and careers that are scalable either in success or in knowledge that they then can bring to another career/industry and really run with it
-Realize that motivation is for losers; professionals do it on demand (and this is key)



The people that don't succeed

-Feel like they're "missing out" on life and do socially conditioned things such as get married because of pressure
-Let "loved ones" talk them out of pursuing their dream or working hard
-Place limits on themselves and see people who are unsuccessful as justification of not working hard
-Get depressed that they haven't achieved anything in life yet, adopt a victim mentality, and believe that "things aren't fair"
-Need "inspiration or motivation" and can't do anything without it
-Are a leaf in the wind, lack conviction, and don't treat every day as something that has to be used to its utmost potential
-Don't do what needs to be done and instead are slaves to their emotions
-They don't plan and as a result plan to fail



At this age there are probably a few friends that people know that have become quite successful for their age, a vast majority that are in an "in between" phase with work/living location/personal life, and those that are simply doing their "yolo" lifestyle and not working towards anything. I think it's the most pivotal age for success in life as it's really the main time when you can truly recognize where you're at and where you want to be. Sure it's nice to be a hard working grinder from the age of 16, or be an exception and strike gold at 37, but at 25 or a broader range of 25-28, is the time to really start making moves.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

*shrug* ... this seems overly simplistic as well as arbitrary.

I know several people who I'd call successful who have said "I can't" or a contributing factor to their success if "I can but that takes me away from what is growing my success so I'll pay someone to do it".

Similarly, I have a friend who didn't let anyone talk him out of pursuing his dream in his way that the last I heard, translated into three decades of spotty employment and a hand to mouth existence. I'd say he also "didn't do what needs to be done" considering it was clear the dream job he was holding out for required either working up to it or leaving the country.


Then there's the question of what you mean by "succeed". Some on the outside looking in call it failure while those living their dream figure they've made it.


IAC ... twenty five seems far too late from what I've observed.


Cheers


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Around 25 does seem like a "reaping the results" age in life, either good or bad. Whatever you've been up to from age 15-25, will finally start culminating and expressing itself around age 25.

If you've been smart and diligent and healthy, things will rapidly begin to show in your achievements and success and your life can "take-off". If you been dumb and negligent and unhealthy, thing can rapidly begin spiraling out of control after age 25, where the consequences of your previous actions manifest, and suddenly become very real.

Of course, this is fairly academic, "all other things being equal", as it were. In reality, all other thing are *not* equal, not by a long shot, and circumstances very much outside your control or knowledge can and will affect the majority of people in significant unknown ways.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

At 25 I was married with a 1 yr old and a pregnant wife. Oh, and also moving to Canada for a brighter future and opportunities. Then it was head down and work, work, work to achieve goals. Never stops.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

My mind is now a stronger weapon compared to when I was 25  My body not as strong now


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Let me guess... you're 25?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Last year I was 55 going on 25 next year 56 going on 24 not sure when I get to zero


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

There's definitely a change that happens around that time. I'd say it's different for the different sexes. Men it happens a bit later, maybe 27-29. Women a bit earlier, 24-26.
This is the age at which you've essentially become the person you'll be for the rest of your life. You have a vision for your life and are working towards it.
I can tell you that me at 30 and me at 37 are the same person (older is a bit wiser). But me at 30 and me at 24 are quite a bit different in terms of priorities, goals, confidence, outlook, and even personality.

It's one of the reasons why I think it's better to get married a bit later in life. How do you know who you really are (or who your spouse is) at 20?


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I concur with lonewolf. At 25 I was so distracted I couldn't get **** done. I was worried about everyone around me and what they were doing and who was doing it better. On top of that chasing after women took a lot of my energy. And also my first thoughts after getting my degree and first job were disappointment. Your career is built up to be such a definition of your being and then you find yourself shoved in a cubicle in a company with a bunch of indifferent old timers and doing spreadsheets all day and tethered to your blackberry, its soul sucking.

At 46 with all that behind me, my mind is laser focused on my life, business, family and financial goals. Its liberating.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

thanks for the responses so many very insightful thoughts, I was more curious to spark debate so i could get a better understanding of what the "prime" age is, and maybe being 25 has something to do with


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

You need to build in failure
25-35 is when your still mentally good enough to get up again lol
50-65 looks like the sweat spot with the financially successful 

That is the high probability(at 25 you will know if your fearless and can take risks-the time you should be taking huge risks everybody plays cautious)
Take a peak at how everyone is running buying up the internet bank for 3%
If your buying right now
You have 'it'-can you see the shift playing out, and it's happening as we speak

The worst spot is to have a long lead up
Starting over after 40+ is bad odds!(for a million reasons ie:family man needing to support family and save 'face' with the Smith family buying dumb ****)
That's my take


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Ie:not buying 
Buying equities
not the 3% special interest account
to be clear


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Now is actually a good time to see if you can emotionally buy
Market looks confused-confused =prob not a bad time to put money in
Clearly this is not retail money moving
I can just feel it lol
I like this though because you can build a case for both sides
You could buy big large cap stocks between the 3-4% yield range(with growing dividends)
Like a 'reset' to value 
I am crazy with my thoughts


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

donald said:


> to be clear


I'm not actually sure what you're saying at all! :biggrin:

But I think you are trying to make some sort of prediction that the emergence and popularity of a few small-time-bank high interest savings accounts is in some way indicative that the stock market is about to make a big move?? (though I'm not sure in what direction you are suggesting). I think any connection between the stock market and the rise or fall of EQ/ZAG/PC banks is tenuous at best...


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

No what i am saying is i re-balanced out of my winners i set up in 2011 lol
The first time i joined this site i plunged all in(start of everything)
Up 50% on MCD-trimed it and put my profits into enb(got the currency direction to so my 6k profit was almost 9k
Sold my TRI.to for a 70% gain and topped up TD.to
Sold **** *** cat and cvx and went in Deere long
also bought some jpm
I basically re-balance all my profits from 2011 this week
All my 'new' money i deployed is profits(margin of safety)
Just tweek'd a few things
Id have to show you my portf lol(be easier to show you my moves)
I watch things very closely and think i just did it right here
I wouldn't be buying KO or Mcd for example(us financials and us industrials-like jpm and deere)
Do you get what i am saying Peter
I could be wrong and i am dumb money
I will find-out
but long term it feels perfect.
Only time i changed my portf


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Lightening up your stock allocation now sounds like a good plan Donald .

I somehow managed to lose money on MCD in the last 3 years. Bought in the high 90s, and impatiently sold in the low 90s. Oops!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I actually didn't lighten up Peterk
I just shifted i am back in as a buy and holder 
With my old trusties and my profits at play
Now i just sit


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I see what you are saying Donald, like the old saying be fearful when others are greedy, and greedy when others are fearful?

I like the idea a lot actually, and i am pretty thankful I have a DRIP that allows me to mindlessly invest on a consistent basis, and cutting emotion out of the picture. My General thoughts on success(in terms of monetary), as long as you practice the concept of delayed gratification during times when the getting is good, only then will you be able to fully reap the benefits of a weeping market. Good opportunities present themselves everyday, but not all can utilize these opportunities because they ever set themselves up to begin with.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Well i guess
I am 36 so i can look back and see what it's like(feels like yesterday i was 25
You have a vague idea but trust me
25-32 those are huge changing years
They were for me at least
Id just caution putting down a number like 25
give yourself longer
I don't really know if i should be giving advise though


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends how do you measure successful? And does someone else feel the same? 

Career? 
income? 
Networth? 
Family? 
Happiness? 
Social existence? 
Accomplishments? 
Independence? 

In the end if you are happy with what you have/want, should that be all that matters?


----------



## s123 (May 3, 2015)

This story is popped up in my head.

The Story of the Mexican Fisherman----Written by Courtney Carver 
http://bemorewithless.com/the-story-of-the-mexican-fisherman/

An American investment banker was at the pier of a small coastal Mexican village when a small boat with just one fisherman docked. 
Inside the small boat were several large yellowfin tuna. The American complimented the Mexican on the quality of his fish and asked how long it took to catch them.

The Mexican replied, “only a little while. The American then asked why didn’t he stay out longer and catch more fish?
The Mexican said he had enough to support his family’s immediate needs. The American then asked, “but what do you do with the rest of your time?”

The Mexican fisherman said, “I sleep late, fish a little, play with my children, take siestas with my wife, Maria, stroll into the village each evening where I sip wine,
and play guitar with my amigos. I have a full and busy life.” 

The American scoffed, “I am a Harvard MBA and could help you. You should spend more time fishing and with the proceeds, buy a bigger boat.
With the proceeds from the bigger boat, you could buy several boats, eventually you would have a fleet of fishing boats.
Instead of selling your catch to a middleman you would sell directly to the processor, eventually opening your own cannery.
You would control the product, processing, and distribution. You would need to leave this small coastal fishing village and move to Mexico City,
then LA and eventually New York City, where you will run your expanding enterprise.”

The Mexican fisherman asked, “But, how long will this all take?”

To which the American replied, “15 – 20 years.”

“But what then?” Asked the Mexican.

The American laughed and said, “That’s the best part. When the time is right you would announce an IPO and sell your company stock to the public and become very rich,
you would make millions!”

“Millions – then what?”

The American said, “Then you would retire. Move to a small coastal fishing village where you would sleep late, fish a little, play with your kids,
take siestas with your wife, stroll to the village in the evenings where you could sip wine and play your guitar with your amigos.”


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand the moral of the story mentioned above, it is very clear that both ends of the spectrum are romanticized to further prove what kind of a paradox this world truly is. 
While reading the story, it was hard to take it serious because all i thought was, so this fisherman is able to feed his family as well live a good carefree life, but what about his rent, and bills aside form food related expense. Not only that but what if he had some sort of emergency happen, then what? 

I guess what i am trying to say is, security comes with a price.


----------



## s123 (May 3, 2015)

Now I know …
The original Story was written by German writer Heinrich Böll and published in 1967.
He won the Nobel Prize for literature shortly thereafter.

The story is one sample of the life.
It’s a good thing to do sometimes stop, look around, and think about your value of life. 

The security is an important but I feel it’s in a vulnerable time and need caution from the world event.
I’m keeping in mind of the history of great depression.

I would like to see Canada to focus and work toward on prepare self-sufficient in foods and energies before hit the major crush.
Buying Canadian products that will help Canadian economies and create more jobs etc….

- The Great Depression - Survival
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi0j8FYEM7s

- Canada and the Causes of Great Depression
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzGmkbAJcpc


----------



## notaslouch (Feb 19, 2016)

*Age is BS.*



ashin1 said:


> The age of 25 is a defining moment in life for the vast majority
> I've realized this as I've gotten older and I think overall 25 is the age where a lot of things can either be on the rise or people can completely fall off. Generally this isn't talking about athletes or other professions where the career span is much shorter and people peak much earlier (even as athletes a good portion come into their prime between 25-28).
> 
> 
> ...


Age is BS. Pursue your dreams and focus EXCLUSIVELY on the present. Have FAITH in yourself.


----------

